# Remote Question / Onkyo



## Rollie (Feb 24, 2006)

I have recently purchased an Onkyo HTS-780 home theater setup. My problem is, I tried all the codes for the tuner to be controlled by my Dish remote, nothing works. I tried scanning for codes and can't get it to take. I don't know if maybe I stop pushing the button too soon, I would think 400 times would catch it.

Does anybody have this system and have the remote configured correctly? Thanks.


----------



## steelhorse (Apr 27, 2004)

I have the onkyo 503 surround reciever and it works with the codes listed in the 622 manual. I don't know off the top of my head which one made it work.
I also set up my harmony 880 to run everything. That is the way to go. The harmony is a real universal remote!


----------



## Rollie (Feb 24, 2006)

steelhorse said:


> I have the onkyo 503 surround reciever and it works with the codes listed in the 622 manual. I don't know off the top of my head which one made it work.
> I also set up my harmony 880 to run everything. That is the way to go. The harmony is a real universal remote!


I was looking at the Harmony, hard to talk my wife into that much $ for a remote control. Does the harmony feel good in the hand, I have a hard time finding a remote thats as comfortable in the hand, especially for the forward and backward buttons.

Still looking for codes.


----------



## ac_burt (Feb 16, 2006)

I have an Onkyo receiver and I have found that the dish remotes will adjust the volume and will turn the unit on but for some reason or another the remote doesn't turn the receiver off. 

I too have the Harmony 880 remote and it works all the functions on the Onkyo receiver just fine as well as it works everything else I have connected to it fine. To answer you question "Does the harmony feel good in the hand..." It doesn't feel as good as the dish remote, to me for the PVR functionality, but it is nice having one remote that controls everything. Even my wife likes using it.


----------



## Stallion (Oct 25, 2005)

Rollie said:


> I was looking at the Harmony, hard to talk my wife into that much $ for a remote control. Does the harmony feel good in the hand, I have a hard time finding a remote thats as comfortable in the hand, especially for the forward and backward buttons.
> 
> Still looking for codes.


Harmony is well worth the money. I lost mine after the storm (Katrina), but I plan to get another soon. I understand the cost seems high, but after she uses it, and realises she no longer has to switch between inputs to do things, she will love it.


----------



## rcwilcox (Jan 20, 2003)

Rollie said:


> I have recently purchased an Onkyo HTS-780 home theater setup. My problem is, I tried all the codes for the tuner to be controlled by my Dish remote, nothing works. I tried scanning for codes and can't get it to take. I don't know if maybe I stop pushing the button too soon, I would think 400 times would catch it.
> 
> Does anybody have this system and have the remote configured correctly? Thanks.


I have an Onkyo 552 and only the volume works and only if you punch it repeatedly and my son has a similar experience to that.


----------

